# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  ПРОБЛЕМА

## FLOGGER

Поблема заключается в том, что у меня перестали открываться картинки. Кто, что может подсказать?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Спасибо за сообщение. Исправлено.

----------


## FLOGGER

По-прежнему не открываются.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вообще не открываются? Ни одна фотография? Можете сделать скриншот?
У меня все открывается и работает - и прикрепленные картинки и внешние.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не знаю, кого благодарить, наверное, Вас, Дмитрий, но сейчас включил комп-все, слава богу, работает, картинки открываются. Все в порядке, спасибо.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Очень хорошо! :)

----------


## RA3DCS

*Коллеги, что то последнее время какие то проблемы с форумом, долго думает, а после может выдать сообщение «Internet Explorer не может отобразить эту веб-страницу». Это только у меня так?*

----------


## Gnom

У меня тоже очень долго грузит... Открываю через оперу.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Можно ли уточнить, всегда долго грузит, или только последние несколько дней?
Сейчас идет процесс передачи сервера от одного провайдера к другому и я надеюсь что в ближайшее время эта чехарда закончится.

----------


## APKAH

> Можно ли уточнить, всегда долго грузит, или только последние несколько дней?


Я бы сказал что так бывает не всегда. Частенько бывает что страница форума (по сравнению с другими сайтами) долго загружается (секунд 4-7), а иногда совсем долго (секунд 15-20) грузит-грузит, а после выкидывает «Internet Explorer не может отобразить эту веб-страницу». Заметил данные трудности в конце прошлой недели.

----------


## RA3DCS

> Заметил данные трудности в конце прошлой недели.


Примерно тоже так!

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вчера переезд вроде как завершился...
Есть ли изменения? У меня все стало работать гораздо стабильнее

----------


## RA3DCS

> Вчера переезд вроде как завершился...Есть ли изменения? У меня все стало работать гораздо стабильнее


У меня к сожалению задержки продолжаются!19 утром не открывался совсем.

----------


## APKAH

> У меня к сожалению задержки продолжаются!19 утром не открывался совсем.


18-го поздно вечером (по московскому времени) минут 10 не мог зайти на сайт, грузило, выкидывало, после, как наконец-таки "залез" на сайт, торможение прекратилось и страницы стали открываться как положено. Сегодня таких проблем не было.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сегодня добавили памяти на сервере. Посмотрим как дальше будет.

----------


## FLOGGER

Пару-тройку дней не включал комп, сегодня обнаружил, что не кликаются фотки. Левой кнопкой никак. Через правую, через "открыть" открываются. Что за чудеса? На других сайтах и пр. все кликается как обычно. Здесь перестало почему-то. Надеюсь на помощь или, хотя бы, на объяснение.

----------


## Д.Срибный

"Ну, барин, ты и задачи ставишь..."
Можете привести ссылку на страницу на которой не открываются фотографии?
Каким браузером пользуетесь?
Пробовали открывать в другом браузере?

----------


## FLOGGER

> "Ну, барин, ты и задачи ставишь..."


Благодарю за шутку :Smile: 



> Можете привести ссылку на страницу на которой не открываются фотографии?


Крайнее фото МИГ-31 "...Сафонов" в разделе Фото-Видео, например, да и другие. Я ж говорю не кликаются.



> Каким браузером пользуетесь?


Опера.



> Пробовали открывать в другом браузере?


Нет.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Я почему спросил про браузер, потому что если это проблема в настройках Вашего конкретного браузера, то это можно выявить, открыв сайт в другом браузере.
У меня, например, открывается нормально во всех браузерах, включая оперу. Я так понимаю, что у других этой проблемы тоже нет, поскольку никто больше не жаловался.

----------


## Казанец

Хочу поделиться своим опытом, впрочем бесполезным. 14 месяцев назад перешёл с ХР на семёрку с новым железом и обнаружил, что у меня не работают некоторые привычные и полезные функции, в частности, запуск рабочих ссылок из MS Word (Ctrl + левая кнопка мыши). Проверял много-много раз. Мучался пару месяцев: приходилось копировать ссылку в командную строку браузера и запускать "энтером", очень неудобно. А через пару месяцев обнаружил, что всё заработало. Само. Всё это время Винда сама обновлялась. Браузер Файрфокс тоже. Может, в семёрке изначально чего-то не хватает?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Думаю, что дело не в семерке, я работаю с 4 разных компов, все под семеркой, все виды браузеров: хром, файрфокс, ие, опера, сафари.
Скорее всего глюк в браузере/компе у коллеги Flogger'a. Но где именно - затрудняюсь определить. Самое простое - попробовать другой браузел, после чего можно быдет сделать какие-то выводы.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Может, в семёрке изначально чего-то не хватает?


У меня не семерка, у меня ХР. Не кликаются только фотки. Через правую, через "открыть" - плз, а по-нормальному - нет. Причем, только здесь, на Эрфорсе.

----------


## FLOGGER

Анекдот... Все стало открываться, как и раньше. Ничего не делал.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Анекдот... Все стало открываться, как и раньше. Ничего не делал.


Я тоже ничего не делал... ну и слава богу :)

----------


## Антон Цюпка

> Я почему спросил про браузер, потому что если это проблема в настройках Вашего конкретного браузера, то это можно выявить, открыв сайт в другом браузере.
> У меня, например, открывается нормально во всех браузерах, включая оперу. Я так понимаю, что у других этой проблемы тоже нет, поскольку никто больше не жаловался.


У меня с планшета под Оперой тоже с недавних пор картинки в здешнем форуме перестали открываться. Буквально с неделю назад, может полторы. На компе под ИЕ и Хромом нормально. В настройках ничего не менял, обновлений Оперы вроде тоже не было.

С нежностью вспоминаю времена, когда ИЕ был монополистом... зато всегда всё работало. А сейчас приходится пучок браузеров держать, чтобы на разные сайты ходить. :)

PS.  Написал, потом решил проверить. Заработало однако... открываются. Флюктуации континуума, видимо. :)

----------


## Антон Цюпка

Однако, на Опере проблема с завидной регулярностью повторяется. Причем, добавилась еще невозможность проигрывания встроенного в сообщение видео.

----------


## FLOGGER

Не пойму, что случилось с Форумом? Может, не с Форумом, а с компом у меня? Что это может быть? Один моделизм...

----------


## AndyK

Нужно нажать галочку -  v , чтобы она стала - ^, как на остальных разделах - объявления, моделизм, разное..

----------


## FLOGGER

А где эта галочка?

----------


## AndyK

> А где эта галочка?


См. картинку

----------


## FLOGGER

Спасибо большое, все получилось!

----------


## Fencer

Вторые сутки на сайте массово создают ветки в многих разделах неинформативного содержания...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Да, массовое пришествие спамеров. Почистил, включил ручную проверку регистраций...

----------


## Nazar

> Да, массовое пришествие спамеров. Почистил, включил ручную проверку регистраций...


Я тоже вчера тем пять наверно удалил. Все какого-то надежного мужчину искали..))

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Я тоже вчера тем пять наверно удалил. Все какого-то надежного мужчину искали..))


Я с утра штук 35 )) Сейчас чищу базу пользователей...

----------


## Fencer

> Я тоже вчера тем пять наверно удалил. Все какого-то надежного мужчину искали..))


Сегодня уже не надежного мужчину искали,а предлагали зайти на сайты,явно не относящиеся к тематике сайта...

----------


## Fencer

> Сегодня уже не надежного мужчину искали,а предлагали зайти на сайты,явно не относящиеся к тематике сайта...


Сколько лет на этом сайте,но таких массовых "кибератак" не было...

----------


## Fencer

> Я с утра штук 35 )) Сейчас чищу базу пользователей...


Завтра посмотрим - появятся ли снова...

----------


## Avia M

> Что-то в последнее время сайт жутко виснет.


Думал у меня проблема, уже собирался комп. разбирать...

----------


## Айдар

> Сколько лет на этом сайте,но таких массовых "кибератак" не было...


Дело не в сайте , виснет также соц.сеть вконтакте. Закон в РФ приняли третьем чтении об интернете. Скорей всего из за этого. Большинство сайтов российского сегмента виснут

----------


## FLOGGER

У меня последнее время какая-то фигня с  Эйрфорсом: то навожу курсор он вообще не открывается. А то откроется, а через 1-2 клика опять ничего не открывается на Форуме. Например, на сайт зашел, а Матчасть уже не открывается. Или Матчасть открылась, а на ветку уже не зайти. Ни на одном другом сайте такого нет, только на Эйрфорс. Причем, не всегда. Иной раз вообще за весь день не зайти, а иногда, вроде как сейчас, все нормально. Пока нормально.

----------


## Polikarpoff

А можно как-то уменьшить минимальное количество символов при отправки сообщений? Иногда, когда надо дать короткий ответ, приходится просто добивать до 10 знаков "точками", "пробелами" и прочим мусором. Раздражает...

----------


## Fencer

> А можно как-то уменьшить минимальное количество символов при отправки сообщений? Иногда, когда надо дать короткий ответ, приходится просто добивать до 10 знаков "точками", "пробелами" и прочим мусором. Раздражает...


Присоединяюсь к этой просьбе...

----------


## AndyK

Достал уже спам в ЛС.... :Mad:

----------


## Fencer

Есть возможность у администрации этого сайта поправить название темы Катастрофы,аварии,проишествия... ?

----------

